# The Betta Project



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

The Betta project will consist of 5 ten gallon tanks. Each will be divided into 4 sections allowing for up to 20 males. Each Betta will have 2.5 gallons to themselves. Each section will contain a terra cotta pot as a hide and a fake plant. Each tank will also have a sponge filter and a heater to satisfy the bettas.

I will need a lot of money and supplies for this but It will be worth it. This is my list of things I need for it:
-5 Hoods and lamps $100
-20 Fake Plants $35
-20 Terra cotta pots $10-$20
-5 50 watt heaters $55
-5 sponge filters $25
-Air valves $4
-2 50 pound bags of play sand as substrate $10
-20 craft mesh pieces (5 are extra in case of mistakes) $14
-80 Binder spines $4
-1 ten gallon $13

Not needed but I will get anyway:
-kordron rid ich 16oz $6
-Malachite Green 4 oz $3.29
-Metronidazole powder 100 grams $14
-Mardel maracyn plus $9
-Kordon rid fungus $6
-Mentylene blue 4 oz $3
-Water conditioner (Sodium Thiosulfate) 5 lb $15

If anyone has any other ideas I could add to it let me know.
Total Cost: $336 
Tax: $24
Grand total: $360
Cost of bettas to add to tank: $$$$$

I will have all the supplies by late May, it should only take a day to set up the actual tanks but everything needs to cycle first. I already have 4/5 of the ten gallons, I will do some rearranging to decide where I will put these tanks, currently the tanks are turned so I see the small sides but I will rearrange to fit the rest, here's an idea: I can move the 65 gallon into my room and put two of the Betta tanks on the stand, and then I can put two of the Betta tanks on my Betta stand (heavy duty racks) and then the remaining one on my desk or possibly somewhere on my house if I'm allowed to. This is going to be super fun and I'm so excited. 
Following this project I will be working on turning my tropical 75 gallon into a female Betta sorority with 30 females. I'm pumped for all this Betta stuff.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I personally would not divide a 10 gallon tank more than 3 ways. This is just because of horizontal swimming space. 

Also don't forget that the most fish you have, the more bioload you will have. I personally think you need to run two filters in your tank. Just because of water movement. I would also not use a sponge filter for this set up. I would use a HOB (hang on back filter) and place it toward the middle of your tank. You want the water from the whole tank to be able to reach it.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> I personally would not divide a 10 gallon tank more than 3 ways. This is just because of horizontal swimming space.
> 
> Also don't forget that the most fish you have, the more bioload you will have. I personally think you need to run two filters in your tank. Just because of water movement. I would also not use a sponge filter for this set up. I would use a HOB (hang on back filter) and place it toward the middle of your tank. You want the water from the whole tank to be able to reach it.


In my current divided tanks I have 4 sections and a HOB with a sponge filter on the Intake I sorry about their fins so could I do that in these tanks


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

Fake plants need to be soft for fins. Silk is often preferred over plastic, and I don't see how you can get 20 plants for only $35. *shrugs* I go with live so I don't have as much experience, but that seems off.

A sorority with 30 females... Seems like a lot? Not sure. Someone should clarify first.

What about food, and thermometers? Gravel vac and a couple buckets? Dividers, you *might* need some suction cups or something to keep them up if they are too loose to stand up.

Your diagram seems to not be to scale... unless the terra cotta pots are the size of thimbles. (The smallest I see are probably the width of the different divided parts, and could be potentially hazardous if the fish were to get stuck.)

I would suggest slowing down a bit. Take a deep breath. Although it sounds like a ton of fun there are a lot of things that you may need to take into consideration. Make a home the best for a fish, not "pretty good" for twenty.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

DalphiaRose said:


> Fake plants need to be soft for fins. Silk is often preferred over plastic, and I don't see how you can get 20 plants for only $35. *shrugs* I go with live so I don't have as much experience, but that seems off.
> 
> A sorority with 30 females... Seems like a lot? Not sure. Someone should clarify first.
> 
> ...



Well I already have food, thermometers, etc. So I don't need that.
My LFS sells silk plants in packs for cheap, and I have live plants I will be adding to.
The drawing is to scale in terms of the space each betta gets. 


And no 30 females in a 75 is fine, it gives each girl 2.5 gallons.

I am doing this for my bettas because I already have a lot that need to go into bigger homes, I am not trying to shove 20 bettas in a tank.


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

I am wondering about the terra pots. I have a ten gallon right next to me and I don't know how a pot big enough for a hide would fit in the divided sections?

Glad you have food and that stuff already! You didn't list it, so I didn't want to *not* point it out.

Cool! Packs that are cheap are awesome!

30 females would need some insane plant growth so they could hide from each other.


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

O_______O So many bettas! It's like a haven.  I wish you the best.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

i like that crazyhermitcrab has a game plan --- CHC sent u a PM


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

DalphiaRose said:


> I am wondering about the terra pots. I have a ten gallon right next to me and I don't know how a pot big enough for a hide would fit in the divided sections?
> 
> Glad you have food and that stuff already! You didn't list it, so I didn't want to *not* point it out.
> 
> ...


Yeah I already have 25 bettas so I have betta supplies, I have 3 males and 2 babies that need bigger tanks so I thought this was a good idea. At micheals they sell small pots that would fit in my tank. The 75 gallin is already planted and has caves so they will be good


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

KaisynKai said:


> i like that crazyhermitcrab has a game plan --- CHC sent u a PM


thank you I try and plan out stuff before I do it


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Vireo said:


> O_______O So many bettas! It's like a haven.  I wish you the best.


Thank you


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Just uploaded a YouTube video: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eoksiNFj7xc
Brief description of he betta project.

So far I have gotten:
Four ten gallons
2 sponge filters
2 air pumps
2 intake filters (I need to test)
1 heater
18 dividers (still need the bar part)
Live plants


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the 75g?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

You must spend all day doing water changes, omg 

Silicone for the dividers maybe? Makes a divided tank much neater-looking in my opinion, and you don't have to worry about fish getting through the dividers. Electrical or colored tape on the outside of the tank can hide the silicone if you think it's ugly.

I'm curious how you're planning to get 5 hoods/lights for only $100, especially since you mentioned live plants. Do have specific ones in mind?

Also with this many tanks, it might be more efficient to heat a small room instead of having heaters in each tank. Not sure if that's an option for you.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I only have this picture it's pretty old and the plants have grown in more... 
I also have a plant tank and this week I'm moving the trimming to the 75


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

kittenfish said:


> You must spend all day doing water changes, omg
> 
> Silicone for the dividers maybe? Makes a divided tank much neater-looking in my opinion, and you don't have to worry about fish getting through the dividers. Electrical or colored tape on the outside of the tank can hide the silicone if you think it's ugly.
> 
> ...


It will probably be less water changes because right now I have 13 different betta tanks. And if I can make that down to 8 or 9 it would be a lot easier.

The hoods I found are incandescent but I have bad luck with growing low light plants I them so it will be nothing fancy but I'm looking into getting 2 48" fluorescent from Home Depot instead. And then 2 hoods for 2 more tanks.

The room is already heated but since it's a fairly large room it is not efficient to heat it to the upper 70s. 

I'm not sure if I want to silicone it because maybe one day I might want to rearrange it or turn it into something else.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Have you thought about using 20 gallon tanks instead? You could divide them into about 5 sections and the fish would have more room and you'd probably need one less tank. Cut down water changes even more!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Nyri said:


> Have you thought about using 20 gallon tanks instead? You could divide them into about 5 sections and the fish would have more room and you'd probably need one less tank. Cut down water changes even more!


I might do a 20L in the future, but the mesh doesn't fit that size tank


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You could probably find larger mesh on amazon or another online venue. I personally wouldn't divide a 10 gallon more than once for swimming space/bioload issues.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Kim said:


> You could probably find larger mesh on amazon or another online venue. I personally wouldn't divide a 10 gallon more than once for swimming space/bioload issues.


I find them to be covenient, i have some divided.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Home depot sells 4foot T12 for $12


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

O_O You thread is making me want to pull out my old 25G and 10G from storage.. 

My fiance will kick me out though.. lol We really don't have the room.. Maybe one day!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

great idea, cant wait to see it all put together!

I do have to say that I'll only divide my 10gs into 2 sections...and I still feel bad for them 

also your planning to qt the new fish right...?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

It appears you haven't taken into consideration at least 20 quarantine tanks. You are going to need to quarantine *every*single*betta* before you put them in your partitioned tanks. All it takes is one betta that is diseased or has an illness and the others in the tank are going to be affected.

You really don't want to go nuts and just go and buy 20 bettas on your first trip out. You could save money by gettting only 4 or 5 QT tanks, and just set up one ten gallon at a time. Actually it would be better for the fish if you only had three bettas to a ten gallon as some have suggested as well..


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Vireo said:


> O_O You thread is making me want to pull out my old 25G and 10G from storage..
> 
> My fiance will kick me out though.. lol We really don't have the room.. Maybe one day!


GO for it!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

kjg1029 said:


> great idea, cant wait to see it all put together!
> 
> I do have to say that I'll only divide my 10gs into 2 sections...and I still feel bad for them
> 
> also your planning to qt the new fish right...?


Yah I already have a ton of QT. But im not getting that many new fish. Most will be spawn from my bettas


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

TerriGtoo said:


> It appears you haven't taken into consideration at least 20 quarantine tanks. You are going to need to quarantine *every*single*betta* before you put them in your partitioned tanks. All it takes is one betta that is diseased or has an illness and the others in the tank are going to be affected.
> 
> You really don't want to go nuts and just go and buy 20 bettas on your first trip out. You could save money by gettting only 4 or 5 QT tanks, and just set up one ten gallon at a time. Actually it would be better for the fish if you only had three bettas to a ten gallon as some have suggested as well..


I am not planning to buy 24 bettas at all. I will be setting up these tanks slowly over the course of several months. Most bettas I am putitng into here will be bettas from my last spawn or some of my adult males, But I do have a lot of QT tanks so that wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I just watched your video there and no offense but your sorority really needs to be planted more. Also why are so many of the males fins damaged, especially that EE?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, by the time you factor in substrate, decor, plants, dividers, water levels and equipment, a 10 divided four ways gives each fish not even two gallons. 2.5 gallons each would be in a completely bare, filterless, heaterless tank with the water to the top lip. In addition, dimensions are based a tank's outside measurements; not interior.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Tress said:


> I just watched your video there and no offense but your sorority really needs to be planted more. Also why are so many of the males fins damaged, especially that EE?


my Sorority is fine it's been running for 2 years and there are 3 new Bettas and they get along fine. I had more plants but a power outage killed them. I will put more in when they grow in my plant tank.

Well that EE had surgery about a year ago an since then he hass had fin biting issues. He stopped biting and its growing back now. And sunrise my DT jumped the the divider due to my faults of filling the tank too high and he faught Bastille. Other than that no one has fin damage.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, by the time you factor in substrate, decor, plants, dividers, water levels and equipment, a 10 divided four ways gives each fish not even two gallons. 2.5 gallons each would be in a completely bare, filterless, heaterless tank with the water to the top lip. In addition, dimensions are based a tank's outside measurements; not interior.




Thank you for telling me but with that in mind I am still setting it up I have used this kind of setup for years and it works for me


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's an update


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

4 Sponge Filter 10 gallon
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-filters/ati-hydro-sponge-filter-1.html
$20

1 sponge filter 40 gallons
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-filters/ati-hydro-sponge-filter-3.html
$6

5 Gang Valves
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/air-supplies/jw-accuair-3-gang-valve.html
$11.50

5 Heaters
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...cascade-50-watt-submersible-glass-heater.html
$53

1 100 watt heater
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...ascade-100-watt-submersible-glass-heater.html
$11

water conditioner
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/water-treatments/sodium-thiosulfate.html
$3.25

7 bunches of hornwort
$21

12 glass panels (6 tanks)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plaskolite-8-in-x-10-in-Polystyrene-Sheet-1S08104A/202043333
$24


This:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...ight-Bulb-10-Pack-422675/203466573?quantity=1
$20

4 of these
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...Shoplight-1233-SHOPLIGHT/203081577?quantity=4
$48
$195

Other
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-30-in-x-36-in-Clear-Glass-93036/202091050
$15


http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...ascade-150-watt-submersible-glass-heater.html
$12

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...ascade-300-watt-submersible-glass-heater.html
$13

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/air-pumps/fusion-500-air-pump.html
$11

$51


Total:
$245

Not included:
2 ten gallons and pots for hides

Thats a basic List of some things I need. If its not on the list I already have it. That is cheaper list than before


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I have substrate but should I wait to put the substrate in until after the dividers are in? its sand.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Yah I already have a ton of QT. But im not getting that many new fish. Most will be spawn from my bettas


 
Ah! OK, didn't catch that in my reading!! Sorry!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

TerriGtoo said:


> Ah! OK, didn't catch that in my reading!! Sorry!


No worries. Any ideas for the substrate thing


----------



## Pokersnake (Mar 4, 2015)

I would secure the dividers before dealing with substrate. Any kind of dust can mess with the seal you want to create (if you're using silicon compound).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When I had divided tanks I used these (from this seller) and anchored from the bottom:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Suction-C...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ea7ccc59

BTW, wasn't criticizing as I believe water quality is more important than number of gallons; besides, a 10 gallon is 11" wide so there's plenty of swim room. But it's a personal bugaboo that people claim proportionate volume when they divide a tank when it's not anywhere close. And then those same people (not you) berate others for having less than a 2.5 aquarium for an individual Betta. Go figure.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sodium thiosulfate is a basic dechlorinator which breaks the chlorine/ammonia bond of chloramine and converts chlorine to chloride. If the tank is cycled and without heavy metals, it's all that's needed.

For fish-in cycling, it's best to have an ammonia-locking conditioner. For heavy metals, a conditioner with a chelating compound is good to have.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> Sodium thiosulfate is a basic dechlorinator which breaks the chlorine/ammonia bond of chloramine and converts chlorine to chloride. If the tank is cycled and without heavy metals, it's all that's needed.
> 
> For cycling fish-in, it's bets to have an ammonia-locking conditioner. For heavy metals, a conditioner with a chelating compound is good to have.


Ok thanks but I plan to cycle before I add any fish.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

They are cyling before I add dividers


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Well I go busy...


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok so far there are 5 ten gallon divided into 4 sections each... And a 20 gallon with 6 sections. 

2 ten gallons have heaters and filters. I just ordered 5 sponge filters for the others, And soon I will order 3 50 watt heaters, and a 100 watt.


----------

